# Which player was the biggest steal?



## Wade County

Id say Bayless by Portland. Hes a great fit in that backcourt.


----------



## Redeemed

Bayless was a steal at 11, unfortunately Bird has bird brains and couldn't realize it.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Bayless and imo it's not even close. he was passed up by teams that need point guards or guards. Milwaukee, Clippers, Knicks...

i think a mention should go out to the clippers for getting deandre jordan in the second round though after ****ing up the bayless pick


----------



## Pacers Fan

Bayless, obviously, but CDR, Walker, Hendrix, and Gist as well. Walker and CDR both have the potential to be solid starters, and Hendrix could be very productive on the right team. Gist seems like he'll be a great bench player for 15 mpg. Shan Foster, too, if he works on his overall game a little more.


----------



## Avalanche

bayless, jawai and jordan


----------



## fiElDy

Bayless and CDR


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Bayless (steal at #11, but then stolen again in the POR trade)

Walker/CDR (both should have gone much earlier but cause of injuries and what not, they're gona be excellent value for where they were picked)

Jordan (definately a solid pick at the least, despite his lack of skill he should have been picked late in the first round at worst, because of his size and potential alone)

Also, I think Miami really pulled off a steal in the trade for Mario Chalmers. Though we gave up two future 2nd-round picks, Chalmers can immediately contribute to our team and was a steal to begin with (at where he was picked by Minnesota). And its not like we needed those 2nd-round picks - mediocre future talent is the last thing on our minds.


----------



## croco

Bayless, Arthur, CDR and Walker, Jordan at 35 too


----------



## Avalanche

cant wait to see walker go, he has definate steal potential


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Eric Gordon at 7
Jerryd Bayless at 11
Darrell Arthur at 27
DeAndre Jordan at 35
Richard Hendrix at 49
Shan Foster at 51


----------



## TM

whoever said bayless and CDR has it right


----------



## dwood615

lopez @ 10 (thought he was top 5 or 6 for sure)
bayless @ 11 (thought he was going 4 for sure)
koufous @ 23(thought he would go somewhere between 17-19)
batum @ 25(i think he will surprise people ina couple years)
arthur @ 27 (heart problem??...no...doubt it)
green @ 28 (was supposed to go mid round)
chalmers @ 34 (great pickup for miami)
jordan @ 35 (high risk-high reward...buuut i think he will pan out)
cdr @ 40 (i thoguht he was a laye 1st rounder)
walker @ 47 ( thoguht he was an early 30s guy)
hendrix @ 49 (beast...thought he was a early 30s guytoo)
hardin @ 50 (same as cdr and hendrix)
foster (same as the last 3)


i cant remember so many people falling this much further then projected


----------



## X Dah Creator

Gotta be everyone Dwoods just said but I don't like Koufous lol so no steal!


----------



## rocketeer

TM said:


> whoever said bayless and CDR has it right


those two and chalmers. he's a great fit at pg next to wade.


----------



## bruno34115

It's gotta be Bayless, no doubt. For the third consecutive season the Trailblazers have stolen the show..


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Bayless, projected top 5 pick falling to 11. Arhur, lottery talent almost falling out of the 1st round at 27.


----------



## bball2223

DienerTime said:


> Bayless was a steal at 11, unfortunately Bird has bird brains and couldn't realize it.


Bingo!


Also CDR was quite a steal.


----------



## SlamJam

the funny thing is, down the road, the biggest steal might be a player no one ever thought of. but all of us right now are obviously only going to pick someone we have watched play a lot and had a lot of hype.

that said, i'm going with bayless :biggrin:


----------



## HKF

Richard Hendrix. He's going to make the Warriors and when Anthony Randolph is out of the league, he's still going to be earning NBA paychecks.


----------



## Dee-Zy

My favorite pokemon, ch-ch-ch-ch-Chalmer!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

HKF said:


> Richard Hendrix. He's going to make the Warriors and when Anthony Randolph is out of the league, he's still going to be earning NBA paychecks.



Thumbs up on Hendrix...Middle finger on Randolph :biggrin:


----------



## number1pick

Chalmers easily. 1st round talent for practically nothing. 

CDR, cannot believe he fell to 40th. Bill Walker, if not for injuries Houston, Detroit, etc someone in late 1st round would have grabbed him. C's did a smart thing trading for him. He would have been great in Detroit coming off the bench with Maxiel and Stuckey. 

Jordan will be a bust. The knock on him is that he has no basketball skills and if you watched him last year he doesn't. He's a great athlete but he can't do anything outside of 5 feet, and he's soft.


----------



## Dre

Arthur is gonna make a lot of teams kick themselves for passing on him.


----------



## rebelsun

The best value picks for me were:

Bayless - that he dropped to 11 I still can't wrap my head around.

Koufos - young, 7'0, 250lber with great hands, a 3pt shot, and solid all-around game drops to the 20s? I like what Utah has done in the draft in recent years, and this is no different.

Jordan - can't get better value in the 2nd round.


----------



## rocketeer

RebelSun said:


> Jordan - can't get better value in the 2nd round.


is it really a steal to waste a 2nd round pick on a guy that can't play basketball?


----------



## HB

Cant fathom why CDR got picked at 40, but he has a good chance of making an impact now that RJ is gone. His game kinda reminds me of Thad Young


----------



## Ruff Draft

CDR and Arthur.


----------



## Vuchato

Koufos, CDR, Anderson, Batum, Greene, Walker. Any of them.


----------



## bball2223

Cdr


----------



## rtg

Bayless @ 11 and Lopez @ 10


----------



## number1pick

Jordan is anything but a steal. He is a great athlete, a "freak", but he has not basketball skills and is soft mentally. He got abused by Connor Atchley(I'm a huge Texas fan and even I think thats ridiculous)in the game in Austin. During non-conference play he looked amazing, shooting 80%, all of his shots were dunks or put-backs, once the Big 12 season started and he had to play against real competition he shrunk. He played with a terrible attitude, he got pushed around by smaller guys, and he lost his starting spot. 

If something happens and he all of a sudden learns how to play basketball and gets some really NBA skills, than yeah its a great pick, but something tells me after watching him this past year, and hearing what my friends at A&M said his teammates would say about him I doubt he ever develops into more than a journeyman C.


----------



## number1pick

Arthur and CDR will probably end up being the steals of the draft. I'm not as sure about Chalmers but fore Heat he's a great fit and the type of player they really need so its a steal for them. 

Arthur, IMO, has a chance to be an All-Star talent, maybe be what McDyess was supposed to be, pre-injury. 

Another guy people are overlooking is Bill Walker. The guy was a freakish athlete in high school and even last year, a year removed from ACL surgery, was showing great athleticism. In a couple of years when he regains his athleticism(and that is really all it takes nowadays to get back from ACL surgery)the C's?(forgot who drafted him haha) will have gotten a great player.


----------



## croco

number1pick said:


> Arthur and CDR will probably end up being the steals of the draft. I'm not as sure about Chalmers but fore Heat he's a great fit and the type of player they really need so its a steal for them.
> 
> Arthur, IMO, has a chance to be an All-Star talent, maybe be what McDyess was supposed to be, pre-injury.
> 
> Another guy people are overlooking is Bill Walker. The guy was a freakish athlete in high school and even last year, a year removed from ACL surgery, was showing great athleticism. In a couple of years when he regains his athleticism(and that is really all it takes nowadays to get back from ACL surgery)the C's?(forgot who drafted him haha) will have gotten a great player.


:clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I really think Anthony Randolph is going to pan out. He fits that system so well. As he continues to expand his game and become stronger physically he is going to get a ton of points off of the break. The key is getting Monta Ellis into the distribution game, which I think he can do.


----------



## croco

Geaux Tigers said:


> I really think Anthony Randolph is going to pan out. He fits that system so well. As he continues to expand his game and become stronger physically he is going to get a ton of points off of the break. The key is getting Monta Ellis into the distribution game, which I think he can do.


The question is though whether he is going to get more than 5-10 minutes a game this year and how long Nellie is going to coach, he will probably retire in a year or two.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

croco said:


> The question is though whether he is going to get more than 5-10 minutes a game this year and how long Nellie is going to coach, he will probably retire in a year or two.


Nellie is irrelevant in the situation IMO. I mean not completely irrelevant because he is the coach, but as far is the future is concerned. The way the Warriors ignore traditional lineups I can see Randolph getting on the floor. If he comes out and gets easy buckets (lobs, putbacks transition buckets), rebounds hard and blocks shots, he can find his way on the court. Signing Maggette didn't really help though did it.


----------



## MrJayremmie

I've liked Randolph for a while. He will pan out, imo.

Just goin' over what others said, if he adds some muscle, and even gets to Tayshaun Prince level, i think he will be great for them. I can see him starting at the 4 spot for them in 2 years.


----------



## croco

Geaux Tigers said:


> Nellie is irrelevant in the situation IMO. I mean not completely irrelevant because he is the coach, but as far is the future is concerned. The way the Warriors ignore traditional lineups I can see Randolph getting on the floor. If he comes out and gets easy buckets (lobs, putbacks transition buckets), rebounds hard and blocks shots, he can find his way on the court. Signing Maggette didn't really help though did it.


I think Randolph is a Nellie type player though, if someone else without those crazy lineups would be the coach, he might not see the floor at all. It's still a question mark though whether to want to make the playoffs or develop their young players this season. The signings of Maggette and Turiaf point to the first scenario which means that he will have to fight for minutes with Maggette, Jackson, Azubuike, Harrington, Turiaf and Brandan Wright. Do you think he'll play at the 3 or 4 first ?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

croco said:


> I think Randolph is a Nellie type player though, if someone else without those crazy lineups would be the coach, he might not see the floor at all. It's still a question mark though whether to want to make the playoffs or develop their young players this season. The signings of Maggette and Turiaf point to the first scenario which means that he will have to fight for minutes with Maggette, Jackson, Azubuike, Harrington, Turiaf and Brandan Wright. Do you think he'll play at the 3 or 4 first ?


I think he will play the 3 first. Which really puts Maggette, Jackson, and Azubuike ahead of him. Maggettee will find himself in the 2 slot a lot so maybe Randolph can try and sneak some minutes from Azubuike.


----------



## Blue

No mention of Speights?? Dude should've been a top 10 pick imo....

I'd say Bayless, Spieghts, Lee, Arthur, Green, Chalmers & Jawai are gonna look like pretty solid value picks i a few years imo.


----------



## jayk009

Joey Dorsey is a steal imo. 

Anytime you get a guy that can contribute to your team right away out of the second round then u got a steal...


----------



## number1pick

The only problem I have with Dorsey is size. He's 6-7. To be truly effective he needs to be paired with a 7 footer really or a dominant big man.

Randolph was kind of unknown to me before the draft but he really seemed to play well in summer league, rebounding, scoring, defense and making some great passes(even though his teammates couldn't finish at times). I think he'll play this year. Nellie is probably gone after this year and management has said they want him to start developing the younger players and getting them in the game. The Warriors have a lot of talent and if guys develop we could see a lineup of:
Ellis, Belineli, Randolph, Wright, and Biedrins in a couple of years. Either that or Randolph plays the 4, Wright comes off the bench and Maggette is the starter. We'll see though, the Warriors have a lot of talent on their team despite losing some key guys this off season.

Speights was a great pick, and IMO signing Brand makes it better, with Brand he'll have someone who is a true professional to learn from, he'll be able to pick up Brand's work ethic(something Speights is accused of lacking) and will be able to learn from one of the better big men in the NBA. Now they need to get their thumbs out of their a$$es and sign Iggy before he signs the qualifying offer and leaves for nothing next year.

Everyone seems to be so high on Donte Greene. The thing is he needs to really show he will commit himself to defense and rebounding but he's also gotta show he has a high bball iq, especially offensively because you need a high offensive bball iq to play for adelman. He's gotta work on his shot selection also. Last year he didn't see a shot he didn't like. For a guy, who is supposed to be a shooter, too shoot as poorly as he did tells you something about his shot selection, especially when he took so many 3's.


----------



## Wade County

I like Speights as a steal pick also. I think hes got the size and talent to become a good PF in the league, and will learn a ton behind EB.


----------



## myst

As a Gator fan, I really don't care for Speights, I watched him play a lot, and never saw anything that I liked, I think Chris Richard was a better player.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

myst said:


> As a Gator fan, I really don't care for Speights, I watched him play a lot, and never saw anything that I liked, I think Chris Richard was a better player.


Chris Richard was a better college player no doubt but Speights has a much better pro package. It's just a question if he will reach that potential or not.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I think Eric Gordon is really going to surprise some people. Based on what I'm hearing (or not hearing mostly) about him on this site I think he is undervalued.


----------



## Blue

myst said:


> As a Gator fan, I really don't care for Speights, I watched him play a lot, and never saw anything that I liked, I think Chris Richard was a better player.


Wow, as Gator fan myself, I couldn't disagree with you more. Chris Richard is just an undersized banger with limted(if any) NBA skills.....He could barely get on the floor @ UF until his Senior year. Speights was a guy with NBA size and ability who's only knock was his motivation......In terms, of the better player tho......it's Speights by a mile.....I dont know what gator games you watched, but I dont even think this is a debatable matter.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Blue Magic said:


> Wow, as Gator fan myself, I couldn't disagree with you more. Chris Richard is just an undersized banger with limted(if any) NBA skills.....He could barely get on the floor @ UF until his Senior year. Speights was a guy with NBA size and ability who's only knock was his motivation......In terms, of the better player tho......it's Speights by a mile.....I dont know what gator games you watched, but I dont even think this is a debatable matter.


Id take Chris Richard on my college team hands down...


----------



## Blue

Geaux Tigers said:


> Id take Chris Richard on my college team hands down...


And I would gladly give you Chris Richard...... He was a decent role player and everything but he was no impact player, AT ALL. His post game was limited to dunks(layups weren't even a given as he sometimes even messed those up, and he had butter for hands.....). Speights came in as a freshman, and was reported to be scoring on Noah & Horford at will, in practices. He was much more productive in his limited minutes then Richard ever was, hence being projected a future lottery pick after only one year of college ball, playing only like 3-4 mins a game at that(and he wasn't even highly touted out of HS)... He would come in and make tip-dunks and open J's look effortless. He made it look so effortless that it just seemed like the college game didn't really interest/challenge him enough..... But as for CRich vs Speights....you would have to be delusional to take CRich, im sorry....I used to hate how he always come in and muff wide open passes or loose rebounds in the paint......Give me Speights over him all day every day...a guy with good hands, good size, good all-around game. Like i said, i dont know what CRich you guys were watching for 4 years, but he only played "decent" his senior year. If it wasn't for playing next to Al and Jo, dude probably wouldn't have even sniffed the draft....


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Geaux Tigers said:


> I think Eric Gordon is really going to surprise some people. Based on what I'm hearing (or not hearing mostly) about him on this site I think he is undervalued.


i think some of that has to do with his late season slump he had


----------



## luther

Not to say that these guys will be stars or anything, but as really good (projected) values for where they were picked, Bayless at 11, Koufos at 23, Arthur at 27, Pekovic at 31, Chalmers at 34, CDR at 40, Tomic at 44, Dragic at 45 and Leunen at 54.


----------



## myst

Blue Magic said:


> Wow, as Gator fan myself, I couldn't disagree with you more. Chris Richard is just an undersized banger with limted(if any) NBA skills.....He could barely get on the floor @ UF until his Senior year. Speights was a guy with NBA size and ability who's only knock was his motivation......In terms, of the better player tho......it's Speights by a mile.....I dont know what gator games you watched, but I dont even think this is a debatable matter.


Maybe because he played behind Horford and Noah??? Who was on the team last year that could have possibly taken minutes from Speights? Speights may have more pro potential because of his size, but in my opinion, I was never very impressed.


----------



## Blue

myst said:


> Maybe because he played behind Horford and Noah??? Who was on the team last year that could have possibly taken minutes from Speights? Speights may have more pro potential because of his size, but in my opinion, I was never very impressed.


And you were impressed by Richard?!? :eek8: Richard was @ UF a year before Al and Jo ever arrived and didn't bust a grape, so I have no sympathy for him "playing behind them" as an excuse......He had plenty of opportunities to show his worth(and even start over them), yet didn't. A freshman, Al Horford, came in AND IMMEDIATELY TOOK HIS SPOT next to David Lee. When Lee left, Noah magically leapfrogged Richard on depth chart. Noah wasn't anything special his freshman year either, so the opportunity for him to start was there(you would think such a great player would have capitalized on this opportunity as a Junior, no?).... Richard "The Great" couldn't even beat out Adrian Moss or Bonell Colas for mins his freshman year. Speights likely could've been drafted in the late 1st if he came out as freshman, with not much HS hype at all and playing limited mins.......I like CRich as much as the next guy, but his skills dont even compare to Speights(never has, never will). And If u were never impressed by Speights abilities, then all i can say is that your not a great evaluator of talent.....The guy just has a natural feel for the game. Maybe I can just see that better cuz I used to play, but to even think that CRich is better, was better, or ever will be better then Speight's is just laughable imo, im sorry. Im just baffled at this argument right now......are u guys joking?


----------



## gi0rdun

Thanks to all of the Mr. Obvious above. I'll go ahead and say...

Luc Mbah a Moute is the biggest steal of the draft. quote this in 2 years biatch.


----------



## BleedGreen

Bill Walker will be the biggest steal of the draft.

He was a lottery pick but fell due to injuries. He will be healthy when the season starts and the Celtics have a big hole at the 3 with the loss of Posey. I think if you put his talent and athletic ability on a team with the Big 3 good things will happen.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> Warriors rookie SF Anthony Randolph has earned raves for his summer league play from coach Don Nelson, who has called him "a star." Randolph, 19, was not expected to play much this season, but that might change. He is 6-10 and has the ability to score, handle the ball and pass, which makes him the point forward Nelson craves. "As I am getting used to this system, I think I can see myself in that way," Randolph says. "Maybe not right away. But, hopefully, down the line, I think I can be a point forward type of player." ...


Linkage


----------



## gi0rdun

Oh that is badass.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Anthony Randolph is actually 6'10"?


----------



## rocketeer

NewAgeBaller said:


> Anthony Randolph is actually 6'10"?


yep. he was measured at 6'10.25 in shoes.


----------



## croco

And he might still continue to grow a little bit.


----------



## Blue

Charles Rhodes is another sleeper. Undrafted FA out of Miss St. Not technically a steal because he wasnt drafted, but I think he can be was of those Landry, Powe, or Powell type of players.


----------



## Overrated

Jerryd Bayless at 11
Darrell Arthur at 27
Joey Dorsey at 33
DeAndre Jordan at 35


----------



## MrJayremmie

Biggest steals:

tier 1:

Bayless, Arthur, CDR

tier 2:

Chalmers, Jordan, Hendrix


----------



## MemphisX

Randolph at point forward will work out as well as Fatoine Walker at point forward.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

MemphisX said:


> Randolph at point forward will work out as well as Fatoine Walker at point forward.


I don't see where you are going with this at all...


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bayless at 11 was a steal, but that's a bit high.

Besides that, I'd say Lopez to NJ was a nice pick for them. But Jordan that late was a steal straight up.


----------



## penzias

Kosta Koufos & Serge Ibaka.


----------



## sonicFLAME6

Has anyone mentioned Bayless yet? Well I pick him lol


----------



## E.H. Munro

MemphisX said:


> Randolph at point forward will work out as well as Fatoine Walker at point forward.


He was OK in that role for the O'Brien era Celtics. I don't think anyone else has tried to use him in that role.


----------



## luther

I know I mentioned him in passing briefly earlier in the thread in a list of names. But his signing last month probably warrants additional mention: Goran Dragic, with his multi-year contract reportedly starting at more than $2 million a year, apparently is viewed as a steal (at #45) by the Suns, at the very least. That's a lot to pay a second-rounder--especially one coming right off the draft (as opposed to a Ginobili type who was drafted, then continued to improve for several years overseas prior to joining his NBA team). He's slated to be the backup PG. It will be interesting to see how he works out.


----------



## hroz

Blazers are doing alright in the drafts thats for sure.

PS Rockets got Artest & Dorsey in the draft with the 25th pick.  
Follow the trades


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Mario Chalmers with a Miami Heat & American Airlines Arena record 9 steals today.. :clap2:


----------



## Scuall

Mbah a Moute is turning into quite a steal. He'll never be a star, but his defense, hustle, and especially his knack at rebounding will keep him in the NBA. Skiles has opted to play him instead of Joe Alexander.


----------



## rebelsun

Scuall said:


> Skiles has opted to play him instead of Joe Alexander.


= problematic draft for the Bucks.


----------



## HB

As of now, undoubtedly Nicolas Batum


----------



## rocketeer

HB said:


> As of now, undoubtedly Nicolas Batum


really? undoubtedly?

i'd have to say chalmers has been better and picked later in the draft.


----------



## zagsfan20

HB said:


> As of now, undoubtedly Nicolas Batum


Nice call. Batum is going to be a stud and giving up cash to get him at the 25 spot from Houston was another steal by Pritchard. There's got to be a point sometime where GM's are going to refuse to make a draft day deal with him in fear of getting burned again. The guy knows talent.


----------



## Wade County

Gonna have to go with the homer pick in Mario Chalmers - his defense and passing ability are much better than advertised. His jumper is a little off, but thatll come round. Darrel Arthur is another that comes to mind - starting PF for Memphis now and he looks good.

I gotta say - there are some really impressive rookies this year.


----------

